# Fun with Sublimation



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 19, 2008)

Last week my wife and I went to the Blue Seal ice cream restaurant. In back they make all the ice cream for the island of Okinawa. We finished eating and decided to bring the kids back a bunch of ice cream bars (including some ice cream for the kids visiting).

When I got to the house I pulled out the bag and they had packed it with what looked like little ice cube bags. I was thinking: "Cool! I'll save these in the freezer and use them after working out over the next couple of days"

As I carried one, though, I got a quick little freezer burn and realized that these were bags filled with Dry Ice (CO2). Very cool.

At first I took some out and put them on a plate so the kids could watch the ice sublimate into a cloud of CO2. It was fun but kind of slow though I would blow clouds on them.

So I decided to fill up a big bowl full of hot water and poured a ton of them into the bowl. The results were a lot of fun:

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/256176661_7xUyd-XL.jpg


----------



## Herald (Feb 19, 2008)

keeeeeeeeewl!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 19, 2008)

I Want One!


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 19, 2008)

Great Picture!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 19, 2008)

Tres cool. Over here they serve the Dead/Live Fish (still alive, though has been filleted and shredded - living sushi) on a bed of dry ice and it makes for quite a show.

Your kids must have loved it.


----------

